# Dying a dog's hair?



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been thinking about dying the tip of my dogs tail neon blue/green...but I want to make sure it's totally safe and if there are any concerns I should have/know about before doing it.

Of course, I will not be doing this myself. I've seen grooming salons around town that do it so I would be taking him there.

Any experience with this?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Our groomers have done it. Her dog was always purple. and someone wanted their dog dyed red to play clifford the dog in a school play. its sort of interesting when it starts to fade...

I know the one used special dog dyes. I am not sure what the chemical is that they use...so I can not tell you how safe it is. they all say "non toxic"

our groomer now uses chalk absorbed into water. which is very safe but not permanent.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I also can't say how safe the dog dye is, but I know people who have used Kool-Aid. It's also not permanent but can last a while. It also will depend on the color of you dog as to how easy it is to have him/her dyed.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah Kool-Aid is fine. Someone I knew used Manic Panic as well as Special Effects -- they're both vegetable based and semi permanent.

I've been thinking of dying Sara's tail blue too hehe. Just never had the guts to do it yet  Also didn't want to traumatize her since she's already so skittish lol!


----------



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

The dying jobs I've seen around here don't seem to be permanent. I used to see a Papillon that always had a different coloured tip of the tail every month haha. It seems like a lot of the internet has negative things to say about this...but it seems like they're talking about human products on dogs.

I'm worried about that with my boy too  he's pretty frightened of meeting people...although I have been told he's much better when I'm not around. I just wish he had a bigger white tip on his tail!! lol


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

You could easily do a tail tip on your own, if you're not set on a long-term dye. Non-toxic sidewalk chalk works well. Soak it in water for about 10 minutes, then "draw" it onto the area, and blow dry and lightly brush to push out any excess so it won't get on anything. Some hair spray will help set it in better. Or non-toxic blow pens, making sure to let it dry completely before letting the dog loose.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have used chalk before. It does not last super long- was out in a week or so. The blue stayed better than the purple and took two washes to come out. It was super easy to do.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I just did my moms white dog pink with chalk lol she doesn't know yet ^_^


----------

